# Courtyard Restaurant, Carnoustie, April '08



## spacepunk (Apr 21, 2008)

This used to be The Courtyard Restaurant near Carnoustie on the Dundee to Arbroath road. It has fallen into the state you see over the past few years due to the passing trade drying up. I used to drive past this loads and always thought "must go in there one day", well today was that day.








































































Love'n'peace.
SP


----------



## smileysal (Apr 22, 2008)

ooooooooh I like this. I love the round part of the building, and like the fireplace. Feel sorry for the organ 

Any ideas on what the building used to be before it became a restaurant?

Nice find, Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Brumski (Apr 22, 2008)

Found this if it helps.. (Obviously written some time ago)



> The sprawling structure seems out of place in its lonely splendour amidst the countryside flanking the quiet A.92 Dundee to Arbroath Rd.
> 
> 
> The large sign popping up between the greenery announcing the Courtyard restaurant gives no indication of this building’s place in the area’s history.
> ...


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for that Brumski, it did used to be a busy place, as I said, I can remember driving past it as kids but we never went in.
And that two tiered organ, man what waste.


----------



## wolfism (Apr 26, 2008)

Interesting place – it's also known as Travebank, and the "Courtyard" was still in operation until about five years ago, when the A92 was rebuilt as a dual carriageway. IIRC, there was still a leather goods shop in the tack room area, as well as a restaurant.

Good to see it's accessible now – last time I looked it was well boarded. Are the interior shots taken in the house or the Courtyard?


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 27, 2008)

They're from the house Wolfism. It is well boarded up but......I'm planning another trip there soon.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 27, 2008)

Great looking building. Absolutely love the photo of the flowerpots in the little stone wall niche. Fabulous find.


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 27, 2008)

Foxylady, you are to kind.
When I take these photos I think of you.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 27, 2008)




----------

